# starting over after a disaster



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

After our week long power outage, my supplies are down to almost zero. The freezer is now completely empty. The pantry is seriously depleted and we're down to half a bottle of oil for the oil lamp. We used up about 10 candles during the power outage and I'd like to replace those. We need to save up to buy a generator and window unit A/C.

I'm overwhelmed. Years of slowly "stocking up" were wiped out in a single week. Part of me is freaking out wondering if we'll have another disaster before I can stock up again. The other part of me keeps re-reading the $5 prep thread here.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry Becka! I'm assuming you had to throw out most of the freezer contents? That really hurts. But this is a good time to evaluate what worked and what didn't work. Start making lists--do you need to stock more nonperishable food and a way to cook it and maybe oil lamps or solar lights instead of candles? Go down the line and see what changes you need to make. Glad you are okay and have your power back on!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's rough Becka -
But you learned a lot, and now is the time to see if you want to put more food storage into un-freezered foods. Maybe some floating water candles and cheap cooking oil for extra lights, and a few things such as that.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

When you stock up this time be sure to stock up on even more supplies because if you are seriously depleted after only a week imagine what kind of shape you would be in right now if this had lasted a month or even longer!!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

That is hard, but you can do it. Make a list and prioritize it. What was the most important thing you used and make it first then so on. Pick up a bottle of lamp oil with your next shopping trip or more candles which ever you like using best. If you go to a hobby/craft store they usually have some candles on clearance. Also after holidays you can stock up on candles in the clearance sections. Start shopping loss leaders for a few months to fill the pantry back up. Slow but sure you will get it.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Let's work at this together!

I didn't deplete too many of my preps, but I discovered how disorganized they had gotten. I realized that I had kind of gone on autopilot and for the last couple of years had just been tossing additions onto the pile rather than keeping track of my inventory. So I need to get my butt in gear and get reorganized. Not to mention, I'm sure I have some holes to fill.

Regarding the freezer, don't panic too much. Deer season is coming, so you can replace some of your meats then. Several of the local grocery stores have fall meat sales just for people who are stocking their freezers for winter. Around here, seems to me they start in September and go through November.

I agree that we need to keep a goodly portion of our preps in non-perishable form. The fruit and vegetable canning seasons are just about upon us. If you don't have many canning supplies, start asking around, particularly of the older residents in your area. With some patience and diligence, you should be able to find used canning jars cheap or free. The rings and flat lids cost more than they used to, but still are much cheaper than buying canned goods.

However, I would not rule out buying commercially canned products. Do you have an Aldi's in your area? If you could spend $5 or 6 a week there, you could get a decent number of canned products built back up rather quickly. IIRC, their basic canned vegetables are around $0.55 per can these days. Keep your eyes open. Your local grocery stores may run some specials that beat the Aldi's price. Talk with a manager and let them know you lost the contents of your freezer and are trying to restock. They may be able to give you a bit of advanced notice about their upcoming specials to help you out.

Definitely make a list and triage. What is the number one thing you need, right now, today? For me, it helps to keep two columns running at the same time, one for saving for the big budget item (a generator for us, also), and the second for the smaller things that I can replace fairly cheaply and easily while I am saving for the big ticket item.

So, have you done a current inventory? Also, do you know what your 1 month supply amount needs are? If you have the 1 month amounts, you can break that down by dividing by 4 to get your 1 week amounts. Tackle that first. I'm in the camp that believes it is better to have one week of most things rather than one month of pasta.

Keep your eyes open for opportunity. Last year I saw a couple of unoccupied houses for sale that had fruit trees and berry bushes. I contacted the realtor and got permission to go glean the unused fruit so it wouldn't be lying around on the ground smelling and attracting bees. Canned up a LOT of produce that way.

I am going to work on restocking my BOB next week. I raided the food stores during the outage. Man, those M&Ms tasted great! I will definitely buy more of those! And I should rotate the other dried/powdered items now also.

Do you have a BOB? How about focusing on getting it into great shape, which will get you through at least 24 hours or so. Then we can move on to the 72 hour kit, and then into the one week stuff. In the meantime, can you recycle some 2liter soda bottles and store some water?


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

OVS, THANK YOU! Like you, I had kind of gone on auto pilot and had not been keeping track.

One big hole in my preps was canned meat. Almost all the meat was in the freezer, except for some tuna and SPAM. I was recently diagnosed with pre-diabetes, so protein and veggies were used up to keep my blood sugar regular. I had stored up pastas and such which the family could eat, but I had to avoid. Thankfully I did have some peanuts to help with protein needs. 

I need to keep canned beans on hand, because although dried beans store well, it takes a long time to cook them which uses precious fuel. I will also be stocking more convenience type of foods like canned soups, etc. that you can just pop off the top and eat. Trying to cook with no power in 100-degree heat is miserable.

Right now it's almost impossible to find flashlights, batteries, lamp oil, good candles, etc. so I plan to focus on food until the stores get in new shipments. of supplies.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Becka, I don't know anything about you. I don't know if you are overweight or not.

I had gastric bypass surgery last November. I've lost about 65 lbs so far, and my diabetes is GONE!

While I did this for health reasons, I also view it as a survival thing. I don't eat very much at all. This alone will make our preps go much farther if necessary. I no longer need special foods and medications to keep my blood sugar in check. So I no longer need to worry about preps for diabetes.

As for canned meats, I have store bought cans of tuna, spam, chicken, beef. But I have lots of home canned turkey, pork, beef and chicken too. Once I got a pressure canner, I couldn't believe how much more delicious and beautiful the meat was when I canned it myself!


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

First give yourself credit - you had what you needed when you needed it - you deserve a lot of credit for that.

Second, since your stock is low I'd start with organizing what you have & make a list of what you need & prioritize it. For example, if this happened again in 2 weeks what would I absolutely want to have on hand and go from there. I'd spend a little now to rebuild the cushion and then use it as my motivation to keep up with coupons etc. to keep the shelves stocked. 

The candles that float in oil are wonderful & you can use inexpensive cooking oil for fuel. I ordered some from hobby lobby a few years ago and was really impressed. In a clear glass tumbler they give off quite a bit of light. At this time of year solar garden lights are being marked down & may not be thought of as an inexpensive light source by others. 

Congrats again on being prepared. Shop around for the generator and small a/c - you may have to order online but think of it as an investment.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't imagine how discouraging that must be. 

Though I love canning, use it as a primary prep skill here and always advocate it to others, if it's taken you years to stock up one weeks worth of supplies I think it would be wise to set aside the ideals for a bit and just focus on restocking with what is feasible at this point. 

Go gangbusters on the loss leaders. Really sit down and figure out how much food your family eats in a week -- you should have a pretty good idea coming off a week of eating from your preps -- and see what you can do about stocking up a month's worth. 

Good Luck! And thanks for posting, gives us all something to think about. I just took an inventory last week, but I didn't get any further than writing it down. I'm actually going to follow through and see how what we've got really compares to what we would like to have.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Becka, Hurricane Gustav (9/1) was the turning point for me, I didn't get a roof til Thanksgiving later that fall, so most things were destroyed. I used up my money preps, and most of the food preps. Even w a quickly acquired storage unit rental. 

One of the main problems with our last 2 big hurricanes was the temperatures, it was 95-96 before and after, for 2 months. The heat, the mold, the pests: insect, vermin, and human...it was completely overwhelming and the physical exhaustion from hauling downed trees (BR lost one million trees; the property I was on lost 40 sixty-foot ones) was difficult, given the heat.

Am 75 miles away from New Orleans, so Katrina wasn't as much of a problem here; we did lose electric for months, but I was able to can what was in the freezer. But the influx of hundreds of thousands of people created new and unexpected difficulties, such as no available gas, shortages of everything, with lots of confusion!

So Becka, give yourself some time to re-group. That's what I'm trying to say. And then when you can, start over again with the supplies. Best regards, ldc


----------



## KellyHill (May 8, 2004)

Its hard to start over! We just moved across the US, we had to leave all of our preps behind. The only thing we brought was my pressure canners and accessories. I'm buying new jars and canning whatever I can get my hands on!
We are renting so I,m kinda in a quandry as to how much to stock up. It all feels so temporary. SIGH, I'll adjust. 

Oh! all that food and grain we left behind.........
We split it between a brother-in-law and a friend. The Bil's back is out so the canned food came in handy. And the friend ended up with an unexpected large bill and had to live off what we gave them for a couple of months! They were really able to understand why we prepped. I'm glad we were able to help them out and teach them a lesson from across the country! :hobbyhors 

SO..... don't panic, just start over and take it one day at a time. Your preps worked. Take what you learned, make some changes and go Forward armed with your new knowledge! :walk:


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I just went thru about the same thing on my side of the Ohio river. In a couple of weeks I will be 70 years old, and still learned a few things.

The freezer was nearly full, so was the frig. So day one i kept the freezer closed and attempted to use all I could from the frig. I set up a cooler in the driveway, at driveway camp. I got a 2-ltr. bottle of ice from the freezer for the cooler.

Now since your freezer is about empty this could be a good time to round up some some bottles and fill them with water. Juice or soft drink bottles work fine. I like about 2 qt. or so but any reasonable size will work. Some like gallon jugs. I fill the bottles about 80% full and freeze them. I often leave the caps loose and tighten them up after the ice has formed. Then they can stay in the freezer. When needed you will have ice, and when melted you will have water. No waiting around at the fire house for you, you will be prepared.

I have a wheel rim off of an old pick up truck, that I use for a fire ring. I built a fire there, put two pieces of pipe across that and a heavy wire shelf that i used for a grate. Then the camp tea kettle was located and filled, for hot water. We had gone to bed the night of the storm so we set up the camp the next morning. 

The first order of business after the fire had gone to hot coals was to locate the iron skillet, all the eggs and bacon on hand, some potatoes and onions; and cook. We survived that morning pretty well. Did however have somewhat of a task making coffee. I will take a look at that matter shortly. I think I have a drip coffee pot that I can't find right now.

Next item needed was a 5 qt. iron cook pot that I have. Set it up to cook meat. The next thing out of the freezer was several kinds of meat, including 2 or 3 rabbits (cut up). I used the meat to keep the cooler cool. A little later I loaded the pot with all the meat it would hold and began to simmer it.

As time passed ice became available. I got 1 bag from the Red Cross and a case of water. I then set the ice in a clean 5 Gal. bucket and proceed to reload the freezer. I took things out until I could set the bucket of ice in the freezer. Then I repacked the cooler, figuring that the ice would keep things cold for a couple of more days. The cooking continued. 

We catch and filter rain water as an every day practice, so we had plenty of water. Good thing too because an electric well pump would not have helped us.

I usually keep on hand one or two flashlight combo type specials. I had a pack with a d size and a AA size flashlight in them as well as batteries, (a cheap deal). I put the small flashlight together and put it on a boot lace that I could hang around my neck when needed. That was when it was dark. I had my own headlight, you see.

My homestead is equipped with a working out house, as well as bucket toilets so this was a non issue.

Stored we have lots of canned goods, and if I am correct we did not use any of them except some juices.

I am now figuring out what I needed more of as well as what I have too much of. This will help me to re supply the preps. Some weeks it is not necessary to spend money. It may be just as good of an idea to sort things out better. An empty freezer is a great place to start.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

Becka, just a thought here on the beans...I started rehydrating and pressure canning all sorts of beans last year because I didn't like to soak overnight then cook during the day (who remembers to do that???). It sure helped out when we were without power to be able to go down, grab a jar of beans and pop the top and warm over the camp stove.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Pam6 said:


> When you stock up this time be sure to stock up on even more supplies because if you are seriously depleted after only a week imagine what kind of shape you would be in right now if this had lasted a month or even longer!!


I should clarify, not all the preps were food. Over the years as we slowly prepared we bought some big ticket items, like a good grill and extra fuel for it, a tent and sleeping bags, my canner, dehydrator, grain mill, small deep freezer, etc. We still have those items and don't need to replace them, but the perishable stuff is what is depleted.

I still have some canned goods, like pickles and salsa and jam.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

canned meat....do it yourself you will be glad you did.its so much better.

fuel and stove..build yourself a rocketstove...it works great and saves on fuel.you can litterally cook a meal on twigs other wont use...pine cones even.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

theres litteraly no need for any of us to need fuel with as many trees that get cut down in urban,city and rural places.a rocket stove runs on twigs.just takes fore thought to have the fuel gathered and in the dry.

[youtube]rtM2NYfTEJI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Becka said:


> OVS, THANK YOU! Like you, I had kind of gone on auto pilot and had not been keeping track.
> 
> One big hole in my preps was canned meat. Almost all the meat was in the freezer, except for some tuna and SPAM. I was recently diagnosed with pre-diabetes, so protein and veggies were used up to keep my blood sugar regular. I had stored up pastas and such which the family could eat, but I had to avoid. Thankfully I did have some peanuts to help with protein needs.
> 
> ...


just suggestions...take the dried beans and can a case or two for fast easy meals.lots of folks here do that.

cant you get a big fuel jug and fill it with kerosene for your lamps.its cheaper than the clear lamp oil.just fill the small lamp oil bottles to make filling lamps easier/or better yet a few of the outside solar patio lights can be used inside without smell or fuss of fumes.

hope this helps.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

these are not cheap..but set in the sun and have them inside for light at night.

Walmart.com: Cordless Bright Solar Accent Lights, Set of 8: Patio Furniture & Decor

p.s.just tossing things out for anyone reading....hope it gives ideas and helps.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Put an add on craigslist "wanted" or freecycle for candles. People clean out their closets and get rid of old candles, etc. If you would use them and someone doesn't want theirs anymore it's a win/win. They are especially cheap at garage sales.

Also, let people know you're in need of meat. Sometimes people can't use theirs up fast enough and would gladly give you some of theirs before it goes bad. It's not begging. It's letting your needs be known. Communication is the key.

I agree. You did good girl. You had what you needed when you needed it. Kudos!

Keeping our stock up and managing it well in a crisis will be a challenge for everyone. Glad you had this opportunity to learn and better prepare for the next time.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree that you did well too! You were able to feed your family through this crisis when others went hungry! That is a huge accomplishment!

So now you can focus on how to do it better next time. And you are sharing your experience with us so that we can make improvements to our preps too!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I reorganized my pantry just this week and what an eye opener it was. For months now I have just been picking up extra of this and that. I would then just stuff it on a shelf. Looked like I had quite a bit of food stocked up until I got it all in order. What was left was very neat but very bare shelves. Lots of holes I need to fill. I am glad you were able to make it through your week. So you need to pat yourself on the back for that. Now if you can dedicate a small amount of money to restocking each week you will have it built again soon. Also if you have the means to can your meat that will leave less that will be perishable.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

After Christmas candles are cheap...
Hams and turkeys on those holidays are cheap and can very well....

Tight budget?...earn extra with swagbucks and the others in my sig. line....I've always been tight as bark on a tree and these pay sites take it to a new level since DH was laid off in March....If you can earn $20 in Walmart money by Thanksgiving...buy and you can two 20# Turkeys that you buy with that money that is 14 Q of meat.....the equivalent of 60 plus 6oz cans of tuna....you should be able to do $20 a month without much trouble...see the work at home forum FMI


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Great suggestions and lots of encouragement here. Thanks guys!

I think that mentally, this has taken more of a toll than we thought, because we lost power again today for a short time and I was almost in tears. It seems I'm struggling with feeling "low" as a result of all this. Even dh has been a little down instead of his perky self. How silly is that? My family was fed, we did not suffer property damage from falling trees, nothing was stolen, and we survived. I should be thanking God for my blessings instead of worrying about how we can afford to replace frozen food--especially when half the world doesn't even HAVE food in the first place.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Sounds like a lot of really good ideas. 

I'd like to add reading up on retained heat cooking to save fuel and reducing the danger of open fire while providing a hot meal when the diners are ready.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Those are completely normal feelings. A lot of us around here went through those same feelings after katrina. It took me about a month to "snap" out of it and then I went in the direction where I wanted to prep immediately and would use every dime to prep more stuff. It was months before life returned to a new normal for us.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hang in there Becka. You can make it.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I would look into getting some solar lights. A while back Angie mentioned a good sale on solar lights, but can't remember where she got them. I did buy them though. I think it was 8 or 10 solar lamps at a reasonable price. I always keep a few charged in case of a power outage.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Becka and anyone else who is interested, I am going to start a new thread today about my restocking adventures. I'm starting with my BOB. I will check some grocery prices when I am out later this afternoon and report back about that also.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

A pressure cooker will cut down on cooking time for those long simmer type foods. Dry beans take 15 minutes under pressure


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> I would look into getting some solar lights. A while back Angie mentioned a good sale on solar lights, but can't remember where she got them. I did buy them though. I think it was 8 or 10 solar lamps at a reasonable price. I always keep a few charged in case of a power outage.


I bought my solar lights at the drugstore at the end of summer. Drugstores often have a lot of good stuff for prepping at the end of the season. I'm always checking for large candles, those blue ice packs for coolers, camp chairs, and solar landscape lights. I paid twenty dollars several years ago for 4 sets of 4 lamps.They are so handy when thepower goes out and you have small children around.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Bat Farm said:


> A pressure cooker will cut down on cooking time for those long simmer type foods. Dry beans take 15 minutes under pressure


Do you need to soak them first ? Do you pressure cook for a shorter period of time if you want to pressure can the beans next?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Becka said:


> Great suggestions and lots of encouragement here. Thanks guys!
> 
> I think that mentally, this has taken more of a toll than we thought, because we lost power again today for a short time and I was almost in tears. It seems I'm struggling with feeling "low" as a result of all this. Even dh has been a little down instead of his perky self. How silly is that? My family was fed, we did not suffer property damage from falling trees, nothing was stolen, and we survived. I should be thanking God for my blessings instead of worrying about how we can afford to replace frozen food--especially when half the world doesn't even HAVE food in the first place.


Give yourself a pat on the back and remember you're a survivor! Post traumatic stress will cause you to be very emotional so just keep reminding yourself you're a winner! What ever you had in the way of preps helped you to live without power, and now you have the experience to use in restocking. 
Good luck to you!


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Becka, I think the 3 phases are fight, flight, and flop!

After the crisis, I also tended to go through some emotional drifting. While I had to be in control, I woke up every day with a sense of determination and purpose. I was committed to meeting every challenge.

But after the power was back on, I could rest and drop the "warrior mentality". For one thing, I was just physically tired from sleeping very lightly. I had trouble figuring out what to do each day. Things were back to normal, but not really since we had needed to change so many things and routines to deal with the outage. It was a little tough to regear down from keeping my family and animals from dying of heatstroke or dehydration to making sure dh had a healthy snack in his brief case for when he went to work and to advise 13yo dd on what shade of nail polish matched her outfit best.

I think that was the thing - being able to change gears. It was a little hard to gear up and a lot harder to gear down. Probably due to adrenalin response. And after it all, I think the adrenalin tends to sink even a bit below the norm to compensate for having been so high during the event.

Be kind to yourself. Do what you can. Pick small, tangible goals and work on them each day. (Believe it or not, I have nearly gotten my laundry room cleaned since the outage!) Sleep a lot. Eat chocolate. Drink many a tall glass of iced tea. Give yourself permission to slowly reset back to the normal phase. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

OVS, you're so right about the "changing gears." I think part of it, for me, is that after 6 days without power, it came back on for a few days, long enough to buy some groceries and do some laundry and get back to "normal." Then--WHAM--we lost power again for another 24 hours. A few days later, it happened again, but thankfully it only lasted 5 minutes that time. So I think I'm on edge not knowing if we can relax or not, know what I mean?

It seems silly to me, to think we might be suffering some "post traumatic stress" because of a simple power outage/storm. But, the symptoms are there. I think this should be a huge wake up call, not just for the east coast folks, but for all of us, of just how dependent we are on the grid, not just physically, but maybe also mentally or psychologically. Or maybe I'm pondering too much and need to go eat some chocolate! LOL!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Becka - it's not silly for you to be having after effects from the power outages, etc. 

it has taken me a long time to realize the effects of the tornado and power outage afterwards, and to adjust to the new reality. Cause it is a new reality. And 1.5 years later, there are still a few issues that come up now, but getting back to the new normal.

You can do it, but allow yourself time to adjust.
And just one step at a time, and go forward.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Becka, what others have said is so true.

While everyone here is great at preparing for the unexpected, going through it IS a unique experience & stressful. While we were in good shape with what was needed when we lost power for 10 days in the New England October storm it was an entirely different daily lifestyle. 

While I was getting wood for the fireplace (which I'd not-so-conveniently had stacked inside the tree line), carrying one heavy, dirty log out at a time in knee deep snow to put on my tarp to drag (while tromping through the snow) all the way back to the house (which of course is uphill from where the logs were) I became aggravated and said aloud (but with no one in earshot) --- I am NOT Mrs. Grizzly Adams. It's funny now to recall but not so much then. 

Take your time - the first 48 hrs after power came back I was cleaning like a crazy woman & we lost power a couple times after that as well. That feeling of "oh no" came over me each time although the outages were brief. While it sounds like we both had our needs met when the outage took place the truth is we are accustomed to utilities. The fun and romance of getting cozy in front of our fireplace wore off sooner than one would have expected. I have an entirely new respect for what our families must have gone through just a few generations ago but I wasn't raised that way.

As I posted toward the end of our 10 day adventure, it did actually start to get easier - scary but true ---that said I did a serious happy dance when the clock lit up on my stove. 

Hang in there.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Critical Incident Stress Debriefing CISD is similar to PTSD in it's effects.

Buy some of those solar lights, They are between $1-2 on sale in numerous places. They work great for indoor lighting, and are actually cheaper than any type of oil lamp or even candles, plus there is no fire danger in the home, and they don't generate any extra heat for those in hot areas.

They use AA sized NiCad's, so if you have long sunny days, you can actually buy some extra's and charge 2 in a day. All you usually need is a #1 phillips screwdriver to take the battery cover off.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Life has a way of showing us how woefully unprepared we really are, both mentally and materially. It should cause a radical change in thinking which results in a radical change in lifestyle, daily living and how you prepare for future events.

For some of us, a 10 day power outage is a small blip that means we don't get to play on the internet. Grid power is a convenience, not a neccessity to be relied upon. That's the reality of where I live and where I've lived in the past when on the grid. I didn't have to worry about it when off-grid.

One of the thinking errors I see in this thread, dry beans are inconvenient when in "Camping Crisis" mode. Not. There is nothing more convenient than putting dry beans, oil and water in a dutch oven and sticking it along the edge of your fire and leaving it for 2 hours. There is no slaving over a hot fire for beans.

The same goes for rice and Whatchagot Stew made from what needs to get used from the freezer.

Just add water.

Using my jars and pantry space to make dry beans more convenient is not something I can get my brain around. Canned foods, both home canned and commercial, still need to boil for 10 minutes to be safe to eat.

The last thing I want to happen is to have to dump jars of beans I wasted time and fuel on, because I need those jars to can up all the meat and produce I don't want to lose in my freezer.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Laura said:


> One of the thinking errors I see in this thread, dry beans are inconvenient when in "Camping Crisis" mode. Not. There is nothing more convenient than putting dry beans, oil and water in a dutch oven and sticking it along the edge of your fire and leaving it for 2 hours. There is no slaving over a hot fire for beans.
> 
> Just add water.
> 
> The last thing I want to happen is to have to dump jars of beans I wasted time and fuel on, because I need those jars to can up all the meat and produce I don't want to lose in my freezer.


While I know this is meant to be helpful, and for some it will be, it really didn't apply for us. For one, we had a burning ban going on, even during the power outage. We were lucky enough to have a fire in the grill to cook on. We didn't waste our fuel on beans.

As for the water, our town ran without. We didn't want to use what we did have cooking beans. Other things were a bigger priority.

Also, it was 104 degrees here and I suffered heat exhaustion. While I have a canner and jars, there was no blessed way I was going to sit in the house to pressure can the meat from the freezer. Had it not been so hot, I might have gone for it--but we decided to lose the meat instead of adding hospital bills for a heat stroke.

I always thought if we lost power I'd just can the frozen stuff, etc. I stocked beans, rice, wheat, flour and sugar and used little. It just wasn't practical at the time. The store bought canned meats and soups were much easier, not to mention I didn't need to use water to wash out jars when we were done--we just tossed the empty cans in the trash basket. Now if the outage had lasted much longer, we would have been forced to eat and cook differently. I think there really isn't a shtf that goes by the book, so to speak. One size does not fit all. So, it's best to diversify food storage. Maybe have some canned, some dry, some frozen, etc.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Your burn ban applies to small contained cooking fires? 

My lifetime of experience in prepping and survival, not in theory, but successfully life tested, does not apply to you. Okay. 

What did you learn from your experience?

What are your new priorities?

What changes will you make to your thought processes and lifestyle so these events are not so difficult and stressful for you?

As you restore your preps, in what way can you do it differently so you don't run out in a week, get sick and throw perfectly good food away?


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I keep reading about 'solar lights'. Would someone please post a pic or a link for me? I'd appreciate it a lot! **


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Stef said:


> I keep reading about 'solar lights'. Would someone please post a pic or a link for me? I'd appreciate it a lot! **


Look in the garden section of your local walmart. They go on sale at the end of the season for $1 here. Walmart.com: Paradise Garden Lighting Mini Solar LED Landscape Light in Rubbed Bronze: Patio Furniture & Decor


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Laura said:


> Your burn ban applies to small contained cooking fires?
> 
> My lifetime of experience in prepping and survival, not in theory, but successfully life tested, does not apply to you. Okay.
> 
> ...


Are you purposely trying to sound hateful and goading here, or are you being serious? If you'd read my other posts, you'd easily see what I've learned and am still learning.

Guess now I've learned not to bother to share anything here in hopes that it will help someone else or help me. I THOUGHT this was a forum where people could play nice. Guess I was wrong. I'll gladly leave so all the better-than-thou spiteful posters can finish tooting their own horns in peace.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I found that the change in routine was a major stress.

On most days we get up, dress, brush teeth, feed critters, eat breakfast, clean up, etc etc etc. When the power went out, adaptations had to be made with every blessed thing that we did.

Without power EVERY blessed step had to be thought over and worked out! Do you want to use the bathroom? Light a candle first. Etc etc etc. This made every chore seem like it lasted forever! And, for me, when the clean clothes ran out that was a huge thing. Next time I think I will wear an apron. Putting woood in the fireplace is not that clean a job.

Also, about a year ago I looked at my preps and I realized that cans of vegetables provide few calories. And, I had way too many vegetables stored. I decided to use my space more for canned meat and less for things like soup and juices. 

Besides, when we lost power for 3 days our only canned meat was tuna. How many times a day does a person want to eat tuna? Once is good but......... I am concentrating more on canned meat these days.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Becka, I think many people are learning from your posts. I wouldn't let people get to you. I think she brings up a decent point on beans, but so do you. As someone said, I think a variety is the key. Store some canned beans and some dry. Depending on the situation, dry may be better or canned may be better. You just never know what the situation will be, so trying to cover for everything with a variety is important. 

As for one person's experiences, every situation is different. Just because one person might do well with certain prepping measures, another may not find it to be useful for them and their area/family/situation. There's no reason to get mad at someone just because given advice wasn't helpful to someone else in their specific situation.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

becka, i truly do appreciate what you and others have shared of your experiences. i figure i have a better chance of experiencing a week without power than a longlasting catastrophe. i am learning and taking notes as to what worked (and didn't work) for you and others.

i thank those that have shared their personal experiences, so that i may learn.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Becka said:


> Also, it was 104 degrees here and I suffered heat exhaustion. While I have a canner and jars, there was no blessed way I was going to sit in the house to pressure can the meat from the freezer. Had it not been so hot, I might have gone for it--but we decided to lose the meat instead of adding hospital bills for a heat stroke.


Becka, my wife and I thought about the same thing. We went to Lowes the other day and bought a gas burner. We can do our canning on the back porch and not put heat in the house. Something similar to this. 
Bayou Classic High Pressure Jet Cooker with Hose Guard


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Laura said:


> Your burn ban applies to small contained cooking fires?
> 
> My lifetime of experience in prepping and survival, not in theory, but successfully life tested, does not apply to you. Okay.
> 
> ...



At my FIL's place the burn ban extended to ANY fire. Including cigarettes and BBQ grills. No flames outside AT ALL! $2000 fine for a first offense. I'd never seen a ban apply to grills but when rivers are dried up and springs were barely wet its necessary.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

No, I'm not being hateful, I'm not a hateful person. If someone is willing to learn, I'm willing to teach. 

I don't have time to read every post on every thread on this forum. What I know is you ran out of food, threw food away and got over stressed after a week of no electricity. Then you want to replace your food with more of the same or similar foods.


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

Laura, I don't think most people has time to read every post on every thread on the forum. But most have the decency to read every post in a short thread to which they are going to respond.

And if you're not a hateful person, you should know that is how you're coming across.

Advice is something that is given, it doesn't have to be accepted. If you can't handle that someone doesn't like your advice, you should not give it.

Becka did not run out of food and ( please correct me if I'm wrong Becka ) she wasn't stressed at the lack of electricity, but was overwhelmed with the thought of it happening again before she got back on her feet. She worked thru the power outage and did well.

She's learning, as only one who has gone thru their own shtf. She's looking for ways to prepare for next time and working out what worked and what hasn't!

If it's summer I would not have a fire constantly going to cook my beans for hours. The energy needed to cook them would be more precious in a shtf situation then it is now. I choose canned.

Is your sig line sarcasm?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Beans should not be eaten during summer when people are suffering from environmental heat exhaustion and loss of electrolytes. Beans are heat energy food that will raise the body temperature higher and cause more loss of electrolytes and make you sicker. They are winter food to be eaten to provide carbohydrates and heat energy to the body in cold winter conditions.

Just sayin' .......

.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Becka said:


> Guess now I've learned not to bother to share anything here in hopes that it will help someone else or help me. I THOUGHT this was a forum where people could play nice. Guess I was wrong. I'll gladly leave so all the better-than-thou spiteful posters can finish tooting their own horns in peace.


Relax Becka, you are still stressed out. ONE person said something that rubbed you the wrong way. Everyone else has been encouraging. So don't let one person rubbing you the wrong make you go off in a snit. Don't sweat the small stuff, hmmm.

.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Becka...if you knew that your posts were helping *even one person in a real way*, would you be sorry you posted? Well, sweetie...HERE I AM!!!!! 

It does not take long at all to learn who has something to add to the conversation and whom you simply 'scroll on by'. 

I'm willing to bypass any number to get to someone like you who is sharing info that's extremely relevent. 

You've been through a lot recently and came through really well.

hugs, stef


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

naturelover said:


> Relax Becka, you are still stressed out. ONE person said something that rubbed you the wrong way. Everyone else has been encouraging. So don't let one person rubbing you the wrong make you go off in a snit. Don't sweat the small stuff, hmmm.
> 
> .


Thanks, NL, I needed that. I'm still tense, can even feel it in my muscles and joints. There's no reason for it, except I'm still in the "fight or flight" mode.

Sorry I over-reacted. It's not like me to have such a short fuse. My people skills have taken a beating lately and it's showing. I think I'll step off-line for a day or two and do something relaxing and try not to worry about the thunderstorms headed this way again.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

naturelover said:


> Beans should not be eaten during summer when people are suffering from environmental heat exhaustion and loss of electrolytes. Beans are heat energy food that will raise the body temperature higher and cause more loss of electrolytes and make you sicker. They are winter food to be eaten to provide carbohydrates and heat energy to the body in cold winter conditions.
> 
> Just sayin' .......
> 
> .


Hmmm....food for thought for me! We usually eat more beans in summer. Bush's Baked Beans!!  We tend to have them at all of our summer picnics and with some of our meals at home even though it is just us. 

Becka, I am also learning from your posts!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I just now started to log out here when we got a call. Apparently more storms are starting to hit and half my town is without power again. :runforhills:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Pam6 said:


> Hmmm....food for thought for me! We usually eat more beans in summer. Bush's Baked Beans!!  We tend to have them at all of our summer picnics and with some of our meals at home even though it is just us.


Oh, well I'm not saying they shouldn't be eaten at all at any time during summer. Just that they're not good for you to eat under high heat conditions when the body is already over-heated. Beans have a high protein and carbohydrate content and it's hard for the internal organs to process those when the organs are already suffering from heat exhaustion. The organs have to work harder to digest them and that also raises body heat and depletes the body of electrolytes. Red meat is something else that shouldn't be eaten during heat exhaustion, and corn and foods that have High Fructose Corn Syrup in them. Avoid gatorade, it's deadly for heat exhaustion which is a serious medical condition because gatorade has carbohydrates and HFCS in it.

The best foods to eat during heat exhaustion are foods lower in proteins/carbohydrates, eat more of the 'cool' natural foods such as extra fruits and vegetables that have natural fruits salts, salicylates, fruit sugars and vitamin C in them - they provide the body with more natural electrolytes and help bring down body temperature. Bananas (fresh or dehydrated) that provide extra potassium. Lots of water with salt, sugar and baking soda added to it.

.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Becka said:


> I just now started to log out here when we got a call. Apparently more storms are starting to hit and half my town is without power again. :runforhills:


Will wish you good luck and hope your power doesn't go out.

.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Becka said:


> I just now started to log out here when we got a call. Apparently more storms are starting to hit and half my town is without power again. :runforhills:


Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

naturelover said:


> Beans should not be eaten during summer when people are suffering from environmental heat exhaustion and loss of electrolytes. Beans are heat energy food that will raise the body temperature higher and cause more loss of electrolytes and make you sicker. They are winter food to be eaten to provide carbohydrates and heat energy to the body in cold winter conditions.


I did not know this, thank you.

What about blackeyed peas? I dearly love a plate of fresh blackeyes with sliced fresh tomato & cukes for a summer meal.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

TNnative said:


> I did not know this, thank you.
> 
> What about blackeyed peas? I dearly love a plate of fresh blackeyes with sliced fresh tomato & cukes for a summer meal.


Blackeyed peas, chickpeas, garbanzos, any bean seeds, peanuts, other nuts are high in calories, proteins and carbohydrates (all produce heat energy) so it's not advisable to eat them when you're suffering from heat exhaustion or heat stroke. 

Cucumbers and tomatoes and other fruits and green vegetables are good.

.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Becka,

I'm thankful you posted this thread. It's been making me think of what I would do in your situation and is something we all need to think about.


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

Becka, I too, am so thankful for this thread. Your real life experiece of what we are all prepping for has been very instructive for me. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Yikes! I've gotten a lot from your posts too! Hope you don't lose power again!


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Becka said:


> Trying to cook with no power in 100-degree heat is miserable.


One thing you might want to consider with cooking is to use your grill, or better yet, get the 2 propane burners mounted in a cast iron frame that can be used with the standard propane tanks. Then cook outside on the patio or porch late at night or early in the morning when it is cooler rqather than in the house. A single 30 lb. tank will easily last a week or more for cooking, even beans, ect. These type burners can also be used outside for canning, to save your frozen meat and vegetables as well. For that matter, so can a turkey fryer burner.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

KMA1 said:


> One thing you might want to consider with cooking is to use your grill, or better yet, get the 2 propane burners mounted in a cast iron frame that can be used with the standard propane tanks. Then cook outside on the patio or porch late at night or early in the morning when it is cooler rqather than in the house. A single 30 lb. tank will easily last a week or more for cooking, even beans, ect. These type burners can also be used outside for canning, to save your frozen meat and vegetables as well. For that matter, so can a turkey fryer burner.


We have been really lucky not to have lost power, but for the last 2 weeks with the very high temperatures and no a/c, we have cooked everything on our propane grill. We do have a side burner, and that helps, but you can pan cook things on the actual grill if you need or want to. We have been eating as well as normally and not heating up the house. This has been a life saver for us.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

solar lights fourth of july ones 1.50 at walmart. 
When you get the money volcano stove you can use it three ways. When I run our of propane I will use charcoal I have stored then when that is gone after a year I will use wood.
We had an outage last year and I primary focus is canned and stored items like pasta. You can store either whole grain pasta or spinach etc for your diabetes.
Spam with spaghetti sauce and noodles is pretty good. Us ewhole wheat and your blood sugar will be fine.
Peanut butter and jelly on whole wheat toast. solar oven to make bread. 
winter is coming back to school sales peanut butter and meats for the holidays and hunting season. 
We have several ways to light candles oil and solar and battery and rechargable by car. 
If it was long term don't forget about those soda bottles in the roof if it was a really bad situation. 
Think of it this way I know you are upset but you still have time to restock and fix the holes you found.
Focus on pressure canning meat and storing eggs and peanut butter for your diabetes. look into your dollar store for candles when they come back in. 
Walmart has a rechargeable lantern for 30.00 you can use it battery car or even solar of you get the adapter we have. 
tuna is a cheap stock up. Don't forget the insulin stock up and a small fridge and solar to run it and place it in a emp bag or can. This time it was this type of disaster. you have time to plan for something worse. look at it this way. you had what you needed and you did great. found your holes and you will be better prepared next time. Remember you have time this was not permanent. If I come across whole wheat pasta coupons I will ask you for your address to send them to you. Keep your head up I know its not fun. remember your hard work paid off. I Hope you don't mind becka I took someone you said and posted it to help others realize food storage need to be diversified. Thank you for your post it has me taking a good look for holes in my preps.


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmmm, no post from Becka...hope she didn't lose power again! Hang in there girl!!


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Sanza said:


> Do you need to soak them first ? Do you pressure cook for a shorter period of time if you want to pressure can the beans next?


I don't soak them first - that's why I love the pressure cooker, I never remember to soak the beans ahead of time! I don't know about pressure canning them afterward, we just store dry beans - since we grow most of them sometimes they are still in the pods :ashamed:



KMA1 said:


> One thing you might want to consider with cooking is to use your grill, or better yet, get the 2 propane burners mounted in a cast iron frame that can be used with the standard propane tanks. Then cook outside on the patio or porch late at night or early in the morning when it is cooler rqather than in the house. A single 30 lb. tank will easily last a week or more for cooking, even beans, ect. These type burners can also be used outside for canning, to save your frozen meat and vegetables as well. For that matter, so can a turkey fryer burner.


I second this. We do all of our canning outside on a turkey cooker. Around here the weather during peak canning season is often in the 90s or hotter most years.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

JustMe2 said:


> Hmmm, no post from Becka...hope she didn't lose power again! Hang in there girl!!


Thanks. I was getting too emotional and taking things here too personally, so I took a day from the forum to relax and recharge.

We had more T-storms tonight and did lose power for a few minutes, but so far so good.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

hey, I think you guys did good....like with anything, there is always room for improvement but sometimes you don't know what needs to be improved untill you are tested. So you learned something from this and thats a good thing


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

when you do have electric and its hotter than hades out...I sometimes plug my crockpot in outside using an extension cord....and animal proof it....I have chickens, rabbits, cats and a dog that are loose...not to mention the wild beasties....a small wire cage or an inverted laundry basket with a rock on top...all on a picnic table.....if the power was out a decent sized inverter could run a hot plate from your vehicle too...


----------

